# Mantid not eating



## austin (Jun 15, 2010)

My Mantis hasn't eaten in 3 days I'm just wondering if this is normal? He has eaten every day before for the first 4 days i have had him. I think i read some where that this could be normal before a molt but I haven't seen him molt yet so i really don't know what to expect. Other then not eating he is acting normal. Thanks for any help


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, sounds like he's about to molt. Soon you should have a bigger, shiny mantis!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## austin (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks i can't wait


----------



## austin (Jun 15, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how long his molt should take? Like will it be a couple day thing or a couple hours?


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 15, 2010)

just try to mist the enclosure twice a day to help your nymph having an easier molt. and once he/she starts to molt... it takes about one or two hours (not sure the time but it is not more than 2 hours I think), but they don´t eat as soon as they finish molting, you have to wait a day or so.


----------



## hogosha (Jun 15, 2010)

austin said:


> Can anyone tell me how long his molt should take? Like will it be a couple day thing or a couple hours?


It will be more like a couple of hours for the actual molting. Depending on the instar it might take a couple of more days before it actually starts. Just remember to keep it misted and don't disturb it during or right after the molt. It is most vulnerable right after it molts. Not disturbing it means not picking up the container etc. for a day. Also wait at least a day before trying to feed it again after it molts.

Good luck!

Mikey


----------



## austin (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2010)

A molt takes just minutes, not hours.


----------



## Richman (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello, austin,

what a kind of mantid do you have? Perhaps, it need a higher temperature?

Mantids are eating more if it´s warmer.

Ritchie


----------



## austin (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a Chinese the temp he's at is around 75. which is colder then he would be in the wild right now but i wouldn't think 75 would be to cold but i don't know.


----------



## Richman (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello, austin,

okay, I think you mean with "a Chinese" the Tenodera sinensis. I had last year some of them and keep they at 82-86F.

Is your "Chinese" adult or a nymph?

Ritchie


----------



## austin (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok so it's been 5 days now and I'm starting to worry a little. Is this still normal? He hasn't really moved that last 2 days. Should I just mist him and leave him alone otherwise?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 17, 2010)

austin said:


> Ok so it's been 5 days now and I'm starting to worry a little. Is this still normal? He hasn't really moved that last 2 days. Should I just mist him and leave him alone otherwise?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 17, 2010)

What happened Phil,  I always look forward to reading your posts. :smarty:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 17, 2010)

likebugs said:


> What happened Phil,  I always look forward to reading your posts. :smarty:


I don't know what yr problem is, likebugs, it simply says..... oh, I see what you mean.  It's probably a mistake to write about British cavalry uniforms in India and mantids at the same time.

What I think I was trying to say was that Jeff Willis's beautifully sculpted 90mm captain of Probyn's Horse (JW9043) seems to conflate Lt. Col. Frank Wilson's figures of the 11th and 12th Bengal cavalry in _Tradition_, 51 (check it out and see what you think). He also has a center slit in the kurta, instead of the correct side slits, the red facing and gold lace on the collar are reversed, and he has unaccountably given a British officer a red pag worn only by Sikhs.

Thanks for prompting me to clear that up.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 18, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## hogosha (Jun 18, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I don't know what yr problem is, likebugs, it simply says..... oh, I see what you mean.  It's probably a mistake to write about British cavalry uniforms in India and mantids at the same time.
> 
> What I think I was trying to say was that Jeff Willis's beautifully sculpted 90mm captain of Probyn's Horse (JW9043) seems to conflate Lt. Col. Frank Wilson's figures of the 11th and 12th Bengal cavalry in _Tradition_, 51 (check it out and see what you think). He also has a center slit in the kurta, instead of the correct side slits, the red facing and gold lace on the collar are reversed, and he has unaccountably given a British officer a red pag worn only by Sikhs.
> 
> Thanks for prompting me to clear that up.


 :lol: 

What "I" think he meant to say is just be patient and keep it misted. When nearing the adult molting I've often seen them go 5-7 days without wanting to eat before the molt.

Mikey


----------



## austin (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok thank you. This is all new to me and every bit of info and xp helps a ton


----------



## austin (Jun 18, 2010)

Update my Mantis has just noticed and looks like everything went fine. thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 21, 2010)

I've found that making sure my Chinese gets lots of sunlight has helped his molts. In my experience, he won't eat for about 4-5 days and humidity and sunshine help him along. I hope to hear of a successful molt soon! I would hate to think it was anything else.


----------

